# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  درامد پرستاری در سال 97

## mohammadsamadi

سلام خدمت دوستان کنکوری عزیز خسته نباشید 
خواستم بپرسم لطفا اگر کسی از میزان درامد رشته پرستاری در سال جدید اطلاعی داره لطفا مارو هم مطلع کنه من خودم شنیدم دیگه بعد طرح کمتر از سه و نیم ملیون به ازای یک شیفت کار نمیگیرن ایا درسته؟؟؟
و اینکه هر شیفتش چند ساعته ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

----------


## saeed211

منم در حد شنیده هاس گفته هام
شیفتی سه و نیم ملیون
برای هر شیفت 175 ساعت

----------


## mohammadsamadi

ممنونم از توجهت سعید عزیز فقط اخرش برای هر شیفت 175 هزار تومان یا 175 ساعت؟؟


> منم در حد شنیده هاس گفته هام
> شیفتی سه و نیم ملیون
> برای هر شیفت 175 ساعت

----------


## saeed211

> ممنونم از توجهت سعید عزیز فقط اخرش برای هر شیفت 175 هزار تومان یا 175 ساعت؟؟


برای هر شیفت باید 175 ساعت رو پر کنی

----------

